# May not be there for foaling???



## suen (May 14, 2014)

I have a graduation to go to this Saturday am (out of town). My mare is due to foal any day... thought perhaps last night but no go yet. She is an older mare that has foaled many times before, and as far as I know she has done ok. Two years ago when I first got her she was pregnant and the foal was "shoulder" locked, but I went in and freed it and everything went ok. Last year the same thing seemed to be happening so I once again freed the shoulder on the foal and out he came. This was by no means a distocia, and I 'm not sure that the foal wouldn't have slipped out on its own.. I may have been nervous and jumped the gun. My question is: if I absolutely cannot be there when the foal is born, should I leave her in the pasture with the other horses... I've heard that they foal faster and better, and get up sooner when they are out with other horses, thereby cleaning the foal faster. I am in such a dilemma.... hate to miss graduation but don't want to lose the foal either. I can have one of our "chore" people come and check on her but thats about all I can do.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (May 14, 2014)

With a history of shoulders possibly getting stuck i would unfortunately be making the decision to skip the graduation as you stand to loose both if you can't intervene. You don't want to leave her out with other horses encase they harm her or the foal. It's not worth it.


----------



## AnnaC (May 14, 2014)

It can be difficult deciding between two important events. I know what would get my vote, but I'm not prepared to tell you what you should do. But one thing is certain - if your mare is this close to foaling then she should be away from other horses anyway and in a space of her own where someone can keep a continuous eye on her and be prepared to help if needed. It is not safe for a new foal to have other horses around when it is born, unless possibly other very experienced broodmares with foals at foot themselves.

Lets hope she foals in the next couple of days! Good luck!


----------



##  (May 14, 2014)

I'm in agreement with the others. We can't tell you what to do, but I know what I would do.....I wouldn't go to graduation. It may be that the little one doesn't arrive, and you feel like you stayed home for nothing.....but you MAY save the life of the foal if you are there, especially with her history of shoulder lock.

But, the decision is yours. We'll just hope she drops this foal quickly and safely before the graduation date!


----------



## suen (May 14, 2014)

I know... just wanting someone to tell me "go ahead and go, things will be fine", lol. Hate that its my granddaughters graduation but looks like if my mare hasn't foaled by then I will just have to miss out. Thanks everyone.... pray she goes tonight or tomorrow


----------



## crystalsowner (May 14, 2014)

I feel your pain. I have a graduation coming up on the 22nd and a mare that is just about there but not ready yet. I figure shell wait til then. It my sons high school graduation. So dont wanna miss it.


----------



##  (May 14, 2014)

We'll just have to pray she takes pity on "us", and goes BEFORE the scheduled graduation!


----------



## Tab (May 28, 2014)

Do you know another experienced horse person that will horse-sit/foal watch? That would be the best thing besides being there yourself.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 5, 2014)

Hows your little mare going ?


----------

